# Transport Officer Virgil Lee Behrens



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Transport Officer Virgil Lee Behrens 
*Marion County Sheriff's Department
Iowa*
End of Watch: Tuesday, June 3, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 68
*Tour of Duty:* 43 years
*Badge Number:* J12
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, May 23, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Transport Officer Virgil Behrens succumbed to injuries sustained in an automobile accident 12 days earlier.

He and two detention officers were en route to the Iowa Law Enforcement Academy to attend in service training when the vehicle driving next to them struck a deer on US Highway 65. A portion of the deer was thrown through the windshield of the department vehicle that Officer Behrens was driving, causing it to go out of control.

The van rolled, ejecting Officer Behrens. All three officers were transported to a hospital in Des Moines. Officer Behrens remained on life support until succumbing to his injuries.

Officer Behrens had served with the Marion County Sheriff's Department for 13 years and had previously served 30 years with the Iowa State Patrol. He is survived by his wife, son, daughter and grandchildren.
Agency Contact Information
Marion County Sheriff's Department
211 N Godfrey Lane
Knoxville, IA 50138

Phone: (641) 828-2220

_*Please contact the Marion County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

God bless you and may you now serve with St Michael with pride.


----------

